# 5th Annual Gauthier Crawfish Boil and Oyster Shuck



## rgautheir20420 (Apr 17, 2015)

Alright. So I wasn't on this forum for this party last year, but since I'm here now I figured I'd share this occasion with everyone. The actual party isn't until tomorrow at 1 pm and is following my daughter's Baptism tomorrow morning at 10 am. 

This is a party we do every year and the date changes. My parents, who live in New Orleans still, come up every year flying Southwest. They bring along with them 2 sacks of crawfish (usually 35 lbs each) and a sack of oysters. Each sack of crawfish and oysters get packed separately so they weigh less than 50 lbs and they fly free on Southwest as checked luggage. It's Great!!!

We do a big party with a crawfish boil and oyster shucking. The oyster are done both on the grill as chargrilled oysters and they're also eaten raw by those that like that...I don't. There's home brewed beer flowing and bags being played. It's a general great time every time (sometimes too much fun ;)).

I'll have some picks of the live bugs tonight and of the oysters. I'll try and take photos throughout the boil and probably update the thread Sunday or Monday.

Cheers!


----------



## chef willie (Apr 17, 2015)

I'm in.....haven't been to a boil in years so looking forward to the pics....have a great time & pace yourself <grin>......Willie


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Apr 17, 2015)

Thanks Chef. I'm gonna try and load this thing up with pictures so.


----------



## tropics (Apr 17, 2015)

Rickey sounds great Have Fun enjoy your party


----------



## timberjet (Apr 17, 2015)

Can't wait to see pics of the bash!


----------



## twoalpha (Apr 17, 2015)

Fresh crawfish and oysters, what a feast that will be.


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Apr 17, 2015)

timberjet said:


> Can't wait to see pics of the bash!





twoalpha said:


> Fresh crawfish and oysters, what a feast that will be.


Thanks! It's gonna be fun. I'll get some shots of the lives buggers up tonight.


----------



## foamheart (Apr 17, 2015)

Man, sounds like a good time. "Bags" being played? (I am sitting here now with a smile on my face)

You know the attendents for Southwest must seee a lot. I used to travel from W.Texas back to NO and bring my POp 2 Huge yellow meated watermelons per trip. 'Course I raided his freezer before I came back!

Congrats on the daughters confirmation. I still have a bible and a silver dollar my confirmation teacher gave us upon getting out of her hair....LOL


----------



## kadoka (Apr 18, 2015)

Rickey hope your having a great time today. You"ve got perfect weather for your party,better than whats in store for

tomorrow. If the wind is blowing just right, I hope to get a nice whiff of the cajun aromas.

Rick


----------



## crazymoon (Apr 19, 2015)

RG, Sounds great ,will be looking forward to some pics !


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Apr 20, 2015)

Thanks everyone. It was a great time to say the least. Everyone enjoyed everything. Here are a bunch of photos I took. Some oyster shucking action shots and crawfish cleaning action shots

A buddy using our Medieval oyster shucking tool!!!

. 













20150418_151305.jpg



__ rgautheir20420
__ Apr 20, 2015






Oyster topped with a garlic, hot sauce, and butter mixture then topped with parm cheese.













20150418_150545.jpg



__ rgautheir20420
__ Apr 20, 2015


















20150418_150527.jpg



__ rgautheir20420
__ Apr 20, 2015






Me and my little guy.













20150418_150224.jpg



__ rgautheir20420
__ Apr 20, 2015


















20150418_144619.jpg



__ rgautheir20420
__ Apr 20, 2015






The final bath of these guys lives!













20150418_134151.jpg



__ rgautheir20420
__ Apr 20, 2015






This even surprised me. This kid just man handled them. I've got a video of him staring at the crawfish and then chucking it into the pirate ship.













20150418_133835.jpg



__ rgautheir20420
__ Apr 20, 2015






Beautiful!













20150418_132022.jpg



__ rgautheir20420
__ Apr 20, 2015


















20150418_132017(0).jpg



__ rgautheir20420
__ Apr 20, 2015






I feel like this picture should have a funny caption....













20150418_132008.jpg



__ rgautheir20420
__ Apr 20, 2015






Well that's it everyone. Another successful crawfish boil up here in Chicago. Hope ya'll like the pictures.


----------



## brooksy (Apr 20, 2015)

Looks like a great time was had!!


----------



## tropics (Apr 20, 2015)

Looks great Rickey,can't find them around here live.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Apr 20, 2015)

Thanks guys. Richie, my parents always come up for the party and they bring the crawfish with them. It works out nice, but if I had to order them online or something like that this party wouldn't be nearly and fun and there would be a lot less of the crawfish.


----------



## foamheart (Apr 20, 2015)

I have one of those "oyster shuckers" here specifically for my Pop, he can't shuck oysters either. He can't use a knife, he prefers a 8lb hammer. LOL Some folks just can't understand "Twist".

Looks like fun, and I see those are no whimpy pond crawfish either. I like the mushrooms, they are just a big ol'sponge anyway.

They sure look good.


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Apr 20, 2015)

Foam, my did loves that thing. He left it up here cause he got tired of it being pulled out of his baggage by TSA when he flew it up here thinking it was some sort of sadist device. I'm a fan of the knife myself. It feels more natural I guess.

The crawfish were a great size and the oysters too.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Apr 20, 2015)

Looks like a fun get-together. Bet you had a hard time keeping neighbours away.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 20, 2015)

Great Little party you had! Makes me want to run to the lae and throw out our crawdad traps! Nice grub, great fun!


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Apr 20, 2015)

Thanks Case!


----------



## eman (Apr 21, 2015)

Food looks fantastic and looks like everyone had a great time.  Caption for your picture, We Need to find Some Real beer!


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Apr 22, 2015)

eman said:


> Food looks fantastic and looks like everyone had a great time.  Caption for your picture, We Need to find Some Real beer!


Awe it's Shiner's Ruby brew. It was pretty good. I'm a fan on Shiner Bock. We of course has a Pale Ale and Peanut Butter Porter home brew on tap at the house. Ruby is my daughter's name and who was Baptized that morning, so it played into the party nicely. Thanks eman!


----------



## foamheart (Apr 22, 2015)

Shiner bock the offical beer of the Universtity of Texas

Personally I like Lonestar also, its the lightest beer I ever drank, its almost like drinking clear clean mountain spring water.

But I have been known to consume a few six packs of Shiner.

Galvanized wash tub, cases of longnecks, chipped blocks of ice....... My gwad man, thats right up there with the American flag, Fourth of July,  Mom's apple pie and the cute little girl next door.

Someone slap me before I start singing "God Bless America"!

Shiner Texas.......


----------



## kadoka (Apr 22, 2015)

Damn Foam, I'am ready to stand and sing with ya!


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 22, 2015)

Great Pics, Rickey!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Sorry I'm so late!!!

Looks like everybody ate well !
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Good thing you didn't have any Lone Star.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## disco (Apr 26, 2015)

Rickey, this looks like great food and a great time. Nice.

Disco


----------



## leah elisheva (May 4, 2015)

Holy wow! I love that tool! And what fantastic food and family and fun! You know how to kick back! BRAVO! This is fantastic! I want to get such a machine!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## foamheart (May 4, 2015)

Boy thats one heck of a party wore him out for over a week! I bet he has the good pictures with folks dancing on the tables hidden....LOL


----------

